# Wie würdet ihr handeln?



## non_believer (13. Februar 2009)

*Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Ich weiß nicht genau ob das hier rein passt, aber ich poste es einfach.

Ich war heut vor der Arbeit mein McDonalds Kaffee trinken und am Nachbartisch saß eine ältere Frau mit ihrem Enkel. Soweit so gut.

Das Enkel hatte eine Tüte von ner Drogerie neben sich auf dem Platz liegen und als beide fertig mit essen waren, holte das Enkel ein Spiel aus besagter Tüte. Ich hatte zuerst nur "Games for Windows" auf der Verpackung gesehen, als er aber das Spiel anders hielt erkannte ich "Fallout 3". Da das Enkel ziemlich jung aussah, dachte ich mir: Frag doch mal die Oma ob sie weiß was ihr Enkel da für ein Spiel in den Händen hält. 

Gesagt getan. Nach ein paar Überlegungen hab ich mir ein Herz gefasst und bin also an den Tisch und hab höflich gefragt ob der Junge ihr Enkel ist und wie alt er denn sei. Sie bejahte die erste Frage und meinte das er 13 sei. Darauf hin hab ich gefragt ob sie weiß was er für ein Spiel da hat und das das Spiel ab 18 ist. Sie schaute mich mit großen Augen an und das Enkel wurde knallrot meinte das das Spiel für seinen Vater sei! 

Sie packte dann das Spiel sehr schnell in den Beutel und beide gingen wortlos von dannen.


In Zeiten, in denen "Killerspiele" immer wieder als Grund genommen werden um PC-Spieler für Amokläufe und alles schlechte in Welt verantwortlich zu machen, hilft es meiner Meinung nach nicht, einfach größere USK-Siegel auf die Packung zu drucken. Es sollte auch mehr Aufklärung für Eltern/Großeltern geben. Eltern sollten wissen was ihre Kinder am PC machen, was sie lesen und spielen!


Wie hättet ihr in so einer Situation gehandelt? Hättet ihr der Oma gesagt was ihr Enkel sich dort gewünscht und bekommen hat, oder hättet ihr es ohne Kommentar zur Kenntniss genommen? 

Ich will jetzt nicht als der große Oberlehrer und Schlaumeier dastehen, aber ich würde nicht wollen das mein 13-jähriger Sohn ein Game ab 18 spielt. Und außerdem bin ich auch ein "Killerspiel"-Spieler!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Also meiner Meinung nach, HAST DU VOLLKOMMEN DAS RICHTIGE getan...
Ich hätte ähnlich gehandelt, wenn ich mir wie du sicher gewesen wäre, dass der Junge keine 18 sein kann..
Also Kompliment, das hast du gut gemacht!

greetz


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*



non_believer schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht als der große Oberlehrer und Schlaumeier dastehen, aber ich würde nicht wollen das mein 13-jähriger Sohn ein Game ab 18 spielt. Und außerdem bin ich auch ein "Killerspiel"-Spieler!


Du hast vollkommen richtig gehandelt. Dafür hast du mein Respekt
Und wer dich dafür als Oberlehrer und Schlaumeier hinstellt hat die Zeichen der Zeit nicht mitbekommen.

In einer ähnlichen Situation war ich übrigends auch schon.
Bei mir war es halt des Nachbars 14jähriger Sohn der da dachte sich eine Menge illegal besorgter Spiele, die dann auch noch alle Ü18 waren, in Form von ISOs auf seine Festplatte zu bunkern. Und das waren nicht nur mal eben 3, 4 Spiele - das war eine ganze Armarda von ISOs + ein prall gefüllter Ordner voll mit Cracks.
Nun ja, der Nachbar bat mich halt eines Tages diesen PC nachzuschauen weil der nicht lief.
Als ich dann diese ganzen ISOs + Cracks gesehen habe, habe ich gleich im beisein des Sohnes meinen Nachbarn mal etwas über die Herkunft der Spiele und dessen Altersvoraussetzung berichtet.
Da gabs dann erst mal vom Nachbarn ein Befehl an sein Sohn - sofort Löschen.

Ich nehme mir bei solchen Sachen überhaupt kein Blatt vor dem Mund. Denn viele Eltern wissen gar nicht was ihre Sprößlinge tun. Ob nun aus desinteresse oder anderen Gründen ist erst einmal dahingestellt. Solange man selber solche Aufklährungsarbeit tätigen kann, sollte man es auch tun und nicht weg schauen.


----------



## non_believer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Ich wusste im ersten Moment auch nicht ob es richtig ist sich einzumischen, aber es bestärkt mich das auch ihr meiner Meinung seid. 

Spiele ab 18 sind nicht ohne Grund mit dem Siegel versehen. Ich bin zwar auch nicht immer einer Meinung mit der USK und der BPjM, aber es gibt Menschen die Spiele besser "verkraften" als andere und ich denke das es schon sinnvoll ist auf die Altersfreigabe zu schauen. 

Man könnte das Thema jetzt noch auf Filme und Musik ausweiten, aber das ist ein anderer Garten. Als Teenie haben mich auch Dinge mehr interessiert die ab 18 oder mit dem "Parental Advisory" Stempel versehen waren als das was man "normal" im Laden kaufen konnte. 

Mich würde trotzdem interessieren warum manche wegschauen oder es ihnen egal ist.


----------



## Piy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

respekt vor deiner zivilcourage 

aber mir wöre das nicht wichtig, ich hab auch als (ich glaub)12-jähriger mein erstes ab18-spiel bekommen (james bond für n64) von meinen eltern.

das einzige blut damals war allerdings der rote bildschirm, wenn man starb. gutes beispiel, wie ich finde, da jetzt alles viel realistischer aussieht. meine meinung dazu ist, dass die jugendlichen noch viel eher das spiel sehen und einfach versuchen gut darin zu sein, egal, was man da macht. man gewöhnt sich sofort daran und beziehen das nicht unbedingt auf die realität.


ich würde meinen kindern vllt auch nicht sowas kaufen, aber das kann ich jetzt schlecht sagen. also wenn man die ganzen betrunkenen jugendlichen sieht, dann gibt es viel schlimmeres, was gesellschaftlich geduldet wird 



also ich denke prinzipiell nicht, dass eine usk oder fsk gut beurteilen kann, ob etwas für alle kinder ab 18 ist. da gibt es eben unterschiede und es liegt an den eltern, sowas vllt vorher zu erlauben. (edit: als richtlinie ist die usk/fsk sicherlich ein guter halt für eltern)

aber ich finde es gut, dass die, die sowas für sinnvoll erachten, den unwissenden auf die sprünge helfen


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Respekt, das du das getan hast, ich weiß nicht ob ich mich das getraut hätte
mein respekt hast du


----------



## HeNrY (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Ich hätte wohl auch so gehandelt. 
(Übrigens, G*ldeneye hatte in der deutschen & englischen Version Blut, hast jemanden, z.B. im Multiplayer, angeschossen, so wurde die Stelle dort rot ;D - ich hab das Spiel so geliebt und Spiel es jetzt weiter Dank Source-Engine "Goldeneye Source")


----------



## moddingfreaX (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Wirklich große Klasse was du da getan hast! 
Ich denke nicht, dass ich so gehandelt hätte weil ich nicht der Mensch bin, der sich in anderer Leute Angelegenheiten einmischt, dennoch ist es das einzige richtige was man tun kann!


----------



## kmf (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Aber Hallo! Das nenn ich mal Zivilcourage.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Ich finds ebenfalls richtig was du getan hast.

Mich würde allerdings interessieren, was die "ist mir egal" oder "ich hätte nix gesagt"-klicker für Gründe haben, um das jeweilige anzuklicken ...


----------



## Sash (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

naja richtig ist es schon.. aber wenn ich dran denke.. was ich so.. mit 13-14 hatte ich bereits wolfenstein 3d und doom 1-2 durch. und mir hats nicht geschadet. zudem rambo 1-3 und predator, und horrorfilme.. also richtig ist es schon drauf zu achten, aber wie gesagt, ich bin auch kein killer geworden und möchte den duke (duke nukem 3d) in meiner jugend nicht missen.


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Ich hätte nichts  gesagt...

Der Junge spielt die Spiele so oder so, egal ob die Oma nun bezahlt oder ob die Oma ihm das Geld gibt und er damit in den Laden geht und es sich kaufen lässt.

Damals hab ich DOOM3 und Far Cry auch einfach gekauft, indem ich Leute gefragt habe, ob sie es für mch bezahlen...

Da kann man nichts machen, leider.


----------



## Sash (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

fällt mir grad ein.. ich war vor ein paar tagen bei uns im supermarkt und schaute was die für filme und spiele so haben.. da kam auch ein ca 10-12j alter junge mit seiner.. glaub oma vorbei und schaute nach spiele. dann auf einmal: schau mal das ist call of duty 5, das ist das wovon ich mal erzählte! sie: ne ich glaub nicht das dies was für dich ist.. er: ne das ist nicht brutal, ehrlich!

ok es ist kein gemetzel game, dennoch hätte ich beinahe zu ihr gesagt das man dort headshots verteilen kann.. die sind aber ohne das spiel weiter gezogen.


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Es gibt Läden (*vorsichtshalber nicht den Namen sag*), die nie nach dem Alter fragen... Ich weiß, dass man mit 15 FSK18-Spiele problemlos bekommt... 
Das ist schon ein Problem...


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt völlig latte, da müssen die Eltern und Einzelhändler aufpassen. Vielleicht war das Spiel ja auch tatsächlich nicht für ihn.


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

[x]Ich hätte der Oma nichts gesagt....
....Weil ich mich nicht getraut hätte


----------



## potzblitz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

[x] Mir egal! 

Wenn die Oma bzw. Verkäufer (der Junge stand doch bestimmt mit der Oma an der Kasse) nicht sehen das es ein ab 18 Spiel ist (es ist das große ab 18 Zeichen), dann ist es doch bestimmt nicht meine Aufgabe die Oma daran aufmerksam zu machen das das Spiel ab 18 ist!

*Wofür sind die Eltern da???*

Wenn die nicht Wissen was ihr Junge macht, dann tut es mir Leid...


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Tja, Respekt erst mal. 
Ich wüßte nicht, wie ich in so einem Fall handeln würde. Wenn man nicht selbst in der Situation steckt, kann man viel sagen. Kommt also auf den konkreten Einzelfall an. Egal wäre es mir mit Sicherheit nicht.
Allgemein gehört es aber zum Reifeprozess dazu, sich an die "verbotenen" Sachen heran zu tasten, nicht nur bei Spielen.
Es wäre nicht auszudenken, was passieren würde, wenn man Jugendliche wirklich erfolgreich vor allen "Ab 18"-Dingen abschirmen könnte. Kaum bist du 18, bricht alles über dich herein. Was für eine traumatische Erfahrung!


----------



## potzblitz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Tja, Respekt erst mal.
> Ich wüßte nicht, wie ich in so einem Fall handeln würde. Wenn man nicht selbst in der Situation steckt, kann man viel sagen. Kommt also auf den konkreten Einzelfall an. Egal wäre es mir mit Sicherheit nicht.
> Allgemein gehört es aber zum Reifeprozess dazu, sich an die "verbotenen" Sachen heran zu tasten, nicht nur bei Spielen.
> Es wäre nicht auszudenken, was passieren würde, wenn man Jugendliche wirklich erfolgreich vor allen "Ab 18"-Dingen abschirmen könnte. Kaum bist du 18, bricht alles über dich herein. Was für eine traumatische Erfahrung!



*Aber mit 13*


----------



## B4umkuch3n (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

ich hätte auch nix gesagt
ich selber habe mit 13 auch solche spiele gespielt und wenn wir mal erlich sind hat das bestimm jeder hier oder?


----------



## potzblitz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

1986 gab es noch keine Killerspiele / ab 18


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Ich hab Half-Life (U.S-Version) gespielt als ich 15 jahre alt war, das weiss ich noch. Habe mit 15 Jahren auch Faces of Death gesehen, was aber - im Gegensatz zu Half-Life oder sonstigen Spielen ab 18 - ganz unumstritten definitiv nicht in Kinderhände gehört.


----------



## Razor264 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Also, ich finde auch das du richtig gehandelt hast.
Es ist erstaunlich wie viele Eltern sich nach Fernsehberichten über Amokläufe und Co. schockiert der Meinungsmache der Politiker anschließen, "Killerspiele" zu verbieten, dann aber dem 12 jährigen Sohn zum Geburtstag ein "Ab 18"-Spiel schenken, weil er sich das gewünscht hat. Ich finde es müsste statt größerer USK-Logos mehr Aufklärung betrieben werden. Am besten schon in der Grundschule auf Elternabenden. Ich habe eine Zeit lang in einem Hort einer Grundschule gearbeitet und da auch mitbekommen, wie viele Kinder (häufig Jungs) mit ihren 8 oder 9 Jahren schon Spiele spielen, die erst ab 18 sind. Oft hieß es, wenn ich fragte, woher sie die Spiele denn haben, dass der Vater oder ältere Bruder die ihnen gekauft hat.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach falsch, die USK für die "Killerspiele" und Gräueltaten verantwortlich zu machen. Die kann auch nicht mehr machen, als zu sagen, dass das jeweilige Spiel NUR FÜR PERSONEN ÜBER 18 ist. Wenn dann aber die Eltern es ihren minderjährigen Kindern kaufen, muss da auch die Aufklärung ansetzen...


----------



## DivinusVictor (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Es war auf jeden Fall das Richtige!

Ich hätte aber nichts gesagt, einmal weil es mir egal ist und weil ich denke dass wenn der "kleine" schlau genug ist, weiß dass es nur ein Spiel ist....


----------



## entenpost1 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

Vollkommen richtig gehandelt!! Aber ich glaube ich hätte nix gesagt weil ich zu feig gewesen wär^^

Mit 14 wollt ich auch GTA Vice City haben und als ich mit meinem Vater dann im Geschäft gstanden bin hat der auf die Verpackung gschaut und gsagt: "das is ja ab 16, na das kauf ich nicht!" und ich habs nicht bekommen...


----------



## slpnr (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wie würdet ihr handeln?*

So lange man nicht weiß wie es in der Familie / bei dem Kind aussieht kann man da nicht urteilen.

Ich hab auch mit 15 Ballerspiele gezockt und Pornos im Inet angeschaut und finde mich heute ziemlich toll. Bisher habe ich auch noch keinen abgeknallt 

Früher haben die Kinder beim schlachten zugeschaut und gesehen wie der Opa zuhause im Bett gestorben ist. Sicher gibt es 13 Jährige die Realität und Fiktion trennen können.

Wenn das Kind in normalen Maß spielt finde ich das alles halb so schlimm. Wirklich bedenklich finde die hirnlose Medienlandschaft. Von Dichtern und Denkern zu "ey boah ey geile schuhe maaan, ich zieh disch ab" 
Die gewalttätigen Jugendlichen sind nicht die PC-Zocker, sondern diverse ungebildete Unterschichtler mit gebrochenem Deutsch und stark begrenztem Wortschatz.

-------> Ich hätte mich raus gehalten.


----------

